# "outdoor television" has gotten awful



## The Arrow Guru

There are very few huning shows that are worth watching any more. 
There are some that have become a multi product infomercial where the show is more about what they are using, not what they are hunting. (Bone Collector, anything Mark and Terry Drury have any thing to do with, anything Steve Gruber does, The Crush, Jay Gregory and the wild out doors.
 Then there are a bunch of shows that are like story time with very little actual hunting footage. Half the show is staged and back filmed,(Knight and Hale, anything Bill Jordan has anything to do with, anything Mossy Oak does.
Then there are shows where I have no idea what they are trying to do. Drop Zone TV, they bounce from wide to zoom shots really fast. Jump around random shots of assorted stupid things. The screen flashes like there is a camera going off 100 times in a 22 minute show. Then there Wildgame Nation where they just act dumb all the time. Its like there is only 3 producers in outdoor tv and if you have a shbow you go to one of the three and that's the show you are going to get. Right out of the cookie cutter.
There are a couple god ones I guess. I still like all the Primos stuff. The eastmans shows are great cause its all public land. I like The Season with Justin Martin cause it is more like a regular workin guy out huntig. I am like a lot of guys and hve known Travis Turner for years, and I love the guy. I'm happy to see him making it in the industry but those guys have got to where they are trying to be the three stooges.. 
I want real footage, drop all the extra special effects. Don't talk so much and show the hunt. Teach people stuff. Greg Miller has a great show where he shows the terrain, the food, the wind direction and the stand set up. He shows where the deer came from an why. That's a good show.
I'm done ranting, thank you. Please comment.


----------



## lungbuster123

Have you seen Legends of the Fall? There are only a handful of show's I like also...

Heartland Bowhunter
Hollowed Ground
Legends of the Fall
Primos stuff is still good also



Knight and Hale stuff is still filmed the same way it was in the 90's


----------



## struttinsouthern

*Hello?*

.........I challenge you to watch the whole first season of "Dominant Bucks" with stan potts , yeah I know stan gets emotional but dang thats what its all about ! Stan is real! and he knows his stuff. Stan is the only person that I cant disagree with on any subject of the pursuit of Big Bucks bar none! He is legit! The only other people that I like really are primos...they are real too! after all its the"truth" ....I agree with you alot of these shows that are made from ppl that have the money to fund it and DONT KNOW HOW TO HUNT!....Bill Jordan Monster Bucks is a joke because they hunt in pens! He aint nothing special. Michael Waddel is a good shot with a bow but is silver spoon fed( I doubt he hangs his sets and scouts anything) Moral of the story ...Primos and stan potts show is whats up.


----------



## Big Doe Down

Yes a lot of the shows have gotten very different. More like mainstream television now, rather than hunting shows. However, I will say that the reason for all of this, is because most of the viewers are not people like you, they are people that for whatever reason like those kinds of shows, and the viewer ratings of those shows prove it. My friend has worked for Realtree for almost 20 years, so I've been around it long enough to see the tv shows go through many changes, but the reason for all of this is because it sells. REAL hunters like yourself may not like it, but a ton of the average joes do. I have been in videos for Realtree during the years, and I can honestly say that hardly ANY of te filming I was apart of was back-filmed. But things could be different now, who knows. And to the last poster with the comment about pen raised animals, i'm just going to go ahead and say that you could not be any more wrong about that, and I assure you of that.


----------



## struttinsouthern

ow is that wright?????!!!!! hate to hurt your feelings but it is true! Call up A guy named Chad Sanders and ask him to tell you what up about realtree hunting pen raised deer!!! By the way he filmed for realtree for 4 years. .................Boom. Deal with it.


----------



## struttinsouthern

right* .........ow and he personally told me several stories of Bill Jordan and the realtree crew hunting the sanctuary in Michigan that is fenced it and places in texas that were fenced in......also he told a funny story of them hunting a buck in a SEVEN ACRE PEN!


----------



## doenightmare

Anyone seen "Fear No Evil" on the Outdoor Channel? Zac Brown is on a few of them but the main host is an idjut. He is unwatchable - at least 15 times on every hunt he says "Buyahh". Says it over and over, and over, and over. 

I still watch them even if there are not very good - better than CSI Scranton or wherever they are now. I enjoy seeing the woods and know not to expect to learn much. Most of the Drury boys stuff is pretty good and of course there's still Tiffany!.


----------



## struttinsouthern

heck yeah man all that boooyah gets OLD!!!


----------



## lungbuster123

doenightmare said:


> Anyone seen "Fear No Evil" on the Outdoor Channel? Zac Brown is on a few of them but the main host is an idjut. He is unwatchable - at least 15 times on every hunt he says "Buyahh". Says it over and over, and over, and over.




That is another horrible show! The guy your talking about is Chris Brackett and yes he is one of the most annoying people iv'e ever seen on TV.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Pigman The Series is by far my favorite show on TV right now.  Quaca absolutely slays as the front man for this show.  Yes he's a loudmouth, yes he's cocky, blah, blah, blah, but he is hilarious IMHO.  Life on the Road with Levi and Samantha is watchable to get some tips on setup/tuning/shooting from Levi too.

Totally agree with everything else, just because you own an HD camera doesn't make you a great hunter.  99% entertainment these days.  DVR is your friend, FF thru most and only watch the parts you want to.


----------



## T.P.

Primos and Easton Bowhunting with Fred Eichler are the only two shows I will watch.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Stan Potts is one of my favorites! I love Stan Potts! It was hard to mention everybody. Yeah, anybody who has killed 4 deer over 200" free range can back it up. I like Tim Wells on Relentless Pursuit too. He shot a grizzly in the face for goodness sake! 
I do not know about Bill hunting in a fence. Back years ago I really like Dan Fitzgerald videos. It was just a bunch of killing. You'd see 30 bow kills on one video.
I'm like you, I watch what's on and try to pick the good, but shows like Drop Zone TV are almost unwatchable. Not The View bad, but still.
You know I never thought about it but a lot of the shows are produced just lik other "reallity" shows, ugh.


----------



## Sterlo58

The thing I hate about these shows is watching them leave game overnight. It has become the norm on many of the shows. That sends a very bad message. I have seen where they come back in the morning to a deer torn up by coyotes. I can tell you from an unfortunate experience where I was forced to resume my search in the morning because of a lost blood trail, the meat is not fit to eat even in pretty cool weather.

Some of these so called "pro's" have zero tracking skills. They are more worried about losing battery life on the camera than recovering and salvaging the meat on the animal. I would bet that better than 80% of the deer killed on these shows result in wasted or trashed meat. Disgusting to me.  

These shows fuel the fire for Anti-hunting groups.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

My newest favorite outdoor show is actually on the Travel Channel, its called "The Wild Within"  only caught a couple episodes so far but I've really liked both! beats all the other staged crap shows by far


----------



## gcs

Its all about money, not hunting.  One of my old favorites is Dan Fitzgeralds, I don't think he ever made a bad video.


----------



## G5guy23

that crap on tv is killing not hunting,these are the only ones i dvr..

heartland bowhunter
midwest whitetail
hallowed ground 
primos


----------



## Sargent

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> My newest favorite outdoor show is actually on the Travel Channel, its called "The Wild Within"  only caught a couple episodes so far but I've really liked both! beats all the other staged crap shows by far




Not renewed for a second season (as of yet).

I think it was actually taken out of the rotation early and is now being used as filler. 

When it was first announced, I was all excited.  Then I realized that the average Travel Channel viewer doesn't hunt.  The guy was a little over the top, but he was genuine.


These are the problems I have with hunting shows:
1) Most of them are bragging grounds.  "Look at the exciting hunt I am going on.  Too bad you can't go on one like me".  

2) Too much of an amateur nature.  Monotone is not a good speaking style when you are trying to convey a message.  Voice inflection keeps a viewer's attention.  Also, I am as southern as anyone and I have a fairly pronounced southern accent. However, if you are going to host a show, learn how to talk so as to not seem like you have a mouth full of marbles. You can pull off "twang" without having to subtitle your dialogue.  

3) Heavy metal/metal rap doesn't blend well with deer hunting.  One is serene and lets you get close to nature, the other is loud and obnoxious.  Regardless of what you think, it doesn't make you look "tough".

4) Hunting isn't a spectator sport.  Hunting is one of those things that takes a week to learn and a lifetime to master.  Your show is absolutely worthless to me if I can't take a new lesson/skill/thought away from it. 

5) There aren't many shows that act as an "ambassador" for our sport. To the contrary, many do their best to reinforce the negative stereotypes we have.

6) Catch phrases are stupid. 

7) A complete lack of humility.  A lot of these guys act like they are the most important person in the world.  Like the heavy metal comment, this doesn't blend well with the average hunter's attitude.


----------



## Sargent

After reading that, I have come to the conclusion that I need to hire myself out to be the "Simon Cowell" of hunting show talent.


----------



## T.P.

Sargent said:


> After reading that, I have come to the conclusion that I need to hire myself out to be the "Simon Cowell" of hunting show talent.



That was pretty good..


----------



## MUSICMAN257

Well I like all the gear list myself, after all my "bone Collector " tooth brush holder makes me a better deer hunter period!!!! And the background music ???? why do we need billy the cameraman's little brothers guitar practice on tape??
I would rather listen to the woods then that crap.


----------



## Sargent

MUSICMAN257 said:


> Well I like all the gear list myself, after all my "bone Collector " tooth brush holder makes me a better deer hunter period!!!! And the background music ???? why do we need billy the cameraman's little brothers guitar practice on tape??
> I would rather listen to the woods then that crap.



I like Michael Waddell.  He seems pretty humble and down to earth.

However, the whole "Bone Collector" branding scheme is kind of hokey- but then, I don't blame him for cashing in on it.  

You know, the Bone Collector archery target makes you shoot better.


----------



## Big Doe Down

struttinsouthern said:


> ow is that wright?????!!!!! hate to hurt your feelings but it is true! Call up A guy named Chad Sanders and ask him to tell you what up about realtree hunting pen raised deer!!! By the way he filmed for realtree for 4 years. .................Boom. Deal with it.


You really do not have a clues as to what you are talking about buddy, but I'm just going to let you keep thinking what you want to think. And as far as Chad sanders goes, I have never heard the name before.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Bill Winke's Midwest Whitetail is the most down to earth, informative, humble approach to hunting I've ever seen in a show. Their on line format is so much better than the tv program.


----------



## Taylor Co.

*Y'all are 100% correct, there is some JUNK Shows out there!!!!But*

I will say Michael Waddell, Travis "T-Bone" Turner, & Nick Mundt are as Real as it gets..yeah, they may be have folks set them up. But they are Real Hunters just like you and I. Waddell is a phenom when it comes to hunting. Ol "T-Bone" is as humble and down to earth as they come, a heck of a bow technician and shot, and is a good hunter in his own right.


----------



## MUSICMAN257

Oh I have no problem with the Bone Collector crew AT ALL!   
I just am amazed at how many things can be "Bone Collector" models and such. Sure wish it was my name on the copyright


----------



## Katera73

Hunting TV is a billion dollar industry good or bad shows contribute. This helps keep the anti-hunters from doing any real damage as to banning hunting. The government is not going to take away hunting when it brings Billions of dollars to this country. So even if you don't like the shows it all helps the hunting effort in the end. My 2 cents!!


----------



## stringmusic

I like Waddell and Bone Collector and RealTree Roadtrips alot. I also like Lee and Tiffany's show alot too. I think my favorite show is Whitetail Freaks(Don and Kandi Kisky) though, they farm their own land and work really hard to kill very mature deer. Most of the folks on the show still have 40 hr a week jobs.

I don't tune in to huntin' shows to learn things, I learn things when I go huntin', I like on the job training! I have also learned alot from my dad as well. Most of the popular shows are not there to teach anybody anything and never meant or claimed to be that, it's for watching people kill big deer.


----------



## Huntinfool

If they all disappeared today, there would be a thread tomorrow complaining that there are no hunting shows on tv anymore.

Most shows are not big money propisitions.  It costs lots of money to BUY airtime.  That's right folks....they have to buy the time for the show.  They have to pay expenses when they travel and most of the time those expenses come out of pocket.  

Waddell, Lee and Tiff and shows like that...they are great shows and they are the exception.  Those people actually make a living off of the tv shows they host.  But most don't.  Most of them have full time jobs, sacrifice time with family and put a lot of money on the line to produce these shows.

Are they NBC or ESPN quality productions?  No...of course they aren't.  That would require 100's of thousands of dollars.  Most of the camera guys are volunteers who also sacrifice their time and money to put the show together.

Bottom line guys...I get that we all don't like this show or that.  Don't watch it.  It's that simple.  Sponsors make the world go 'round and they want to see their products on TV...that's why they pay for sponsorships.  

Those guys on TV are not pimping products because they like to do it and wouldn't rather "just hunt".  If the show is going to be on the air, in 99% of the cases, it requires outside money.  To put a show on Outdoor Channel in a NON primetime slot costs many 10's of thousands of dollars...and that's just for the airtime.  Nevermind travel, production costs, gas, food, camera equipment, etc.  

A low level show on Outdoor Channel is gonna push 100 grand to put 13 episodes on the air.  Yes, sponsors make it happen.  That's the way it works.

Watch the good shows.  Don't watch the bad.  They'll go away eventually because no one will sponsor them.  I just want to be clear that most of these guys who put these shows together are just like you and me.  They have full time jobs outside of the show.  They work hard.  They support their family and the try to balance it all.

Let's be glad they are there to complain about.  Ten years ago, that was not the case.


----------



## stringmusic

Huntinfool said:


> If they all disappeared today, there would be a thread tomorrow complaining that there are no hunting shows on tv anymore.
> 
> Most shows are not big money propisitions.  It costs lots of money to BUY airtime.  That's right folks....they have to buy the time for the show.  They have to pay expenses when they travel and most of the time those expenses come out of pocket.
> 
> Waddell, Lee and Tiff and shows like that...they are great shows and they are the exception.  Those people actually make a living off of the tv shows they host.  But most don't.  Most of them have full time jobs, sacrifice time with family and put a lot of money on the line to produce these shows.
> 
> Are they NBC or ESPN quality productions?  No...of course they aren't.  That would require 100's of thousands of dollars.  Most of the camera guys are volunteers who also sacrifice their time and money to put the show together.
> 
> Bottom line guys...I get that we all don't like this show or that.  Don't watch it.  It's that simple.  Sponsors make the world go 'round and they want to see their products on TV...that's why they pay for sponsorships.
> 
> Those guys on TV are not pimping products because they like to do it and wouldn't rather "just hunt".  If the show is going to be on the air, in 99% of the cases, it requires outside money.  To put a show on Outdoor Channel in a NON primetime slot costs many 10's of thousands of dollars...and that's just for the airtime.  Nevermind travel, production costs, gas, food, camera equipment, etc.
> 
> A low level show on Outdoor Channel is gonna push 100 grand to put 13 episodes on the air.  Yes, sponsors make it happen.  That's the way it works.
> 
> Watch the good shows.  Don't watch the bad.  They'll go away eventually because no one will sponsor them.  I just want to be clear that most of these guys who put these shows together are just like you and me.  They have full time jobs outside of the show.  They work hard.  They support their family and the try to balance it all.
> 
> Let's be glad they are there to complain about.  Ten years ago, that was not the case.



As usual...... great post 

Thread Killer


----------



## Huntinfool

My bad.....

....OUTDOOR TV STINKS!!!!!!!

Now we're back on-line.  My fault guys.  Proceed.


----------



## southGAlefty

I like Realtree Roadtrips, not a fan of Bone Collector though. I think it's too goofy. I watched BC yesterday and Waddell was hunting with an afro wig?? I just think they are put up to do a lot of the stuff they do on Bone Collector, Roadtrips seemed more "real." 

Another thing that bugs me is EVERYBODY wants to be like Lee & Tiffany. I mean literally almost every show is a husband and wife team, and half the time you can tell the woman isn't even all that into it. 

I still love the Primos shows...good ol boys there.

But my all time favorite....ROGER RAGLIN! haha


----------



## The Arrow Guru

String, you are 100% correct. I know Justin Martin and talk to him about his show on a regular basis. I would hate to see what he spends to put that show on the air! That being said, it does need a format change.(not Justin's show) The cookie cutter approach sucks. I have known T for years and he is as nice of a guy as there is in the industry. Ive met Michael a couple times, same thing. Great guy. This was not a personal judgement, just an observation about the whole thing. The hunting that is done on the Bone Collectors is pretty good. But sometimes they act a little too goofy. The mass branding gets a little out of hand, but it works I guess. The thing about the mass branding is this for example. There is a "Apex BoneCollector sight" it is a four pin micro adjust fiber optic sight, pretty good sight. Sales for $99. There is a Tru Glo Micro brite sight. Here is the trick, it's the exact same sight. EXCEPT the Tru Glo version is a 5 pin sight and has a better housing on the back to protect the fiber. It cost $99! You get to pay the same for less of a sight because Mike, T, and Nick get the cut. Now that is all good for those guys I dont blame them for cashing in. I wish there was a "Byron the bow tech" sight, bow, toothbrush, flash lite, toilet seat ect. But this is driven by the programming. 
Whew, sorry about that.
Back to the show...........


----------



## Hilsman

southGAlefty said:


> But my all time favorite....ROGER RAGLIN! haha



Jimminy Christmas I was wondering if anyone was gonna bring him up. I like his shows as well as the Fitzgeralds


----------



## Y.T.

lungbuster123 said:


> Have you seen Legends of the Fall? There are only a handful of show's I like also...
> 
> Heartland Bowhunter
> Hollowed Ground
> Legends of the Fall
> Primos stuff is still good also
> 
> 
> 
> Knight and Hale stuff is still filmed the same way it was in the 90's



x 2

Those are the same ones I have my DVR set to record.

I wanted to like Major League Bowhunter, but it is a let down.


----------



## FlipKing

I like the Dream Season Working Man, Heck I like most of them. Only one I really can't stand is the Ted Nugent one...he annoys me. All the others I can watch just as a crutch to get me to deer season


----------



## JasonF

Hunting shows are about all I watch on TV anymore.  That being said, I can't stand Chris Bracket in "Fear No Evil" or Dudley in "Nock On" (I think they removed that show?).  
I love Whitetail Freaks and how each week they feature a different buck and the story behind him.  Other shows I like are:
Dominant Buck
Anything Dury Outdoors
Anything with Michael Waddel
I'm kinda on the fence with the new Headhunters show...

To me it's purely entertainment and a good way for me to relax after a long day's work.  Most everything else on TV anymore is pure garbage.  I'd much rather watch someone slinging an arrow than two people dancing, a bunch of plastic wives, or Nancy Grace!!


----------



## stringmusic

Anybody heard anything about Waddell getting a divorce because he cheated on his wife with his producers wife Christi Womack? I have tried to google info on it and I can't find anything about it.

He did tweet a picture of him and Christi on a boat catching some fish, as bad as I can't stand it cause I like him alot, I think it might be true.


----------



## G5guy23

stringmusic said:


> Anybody heard anything about Waddell getting a divorce because he cheated on his wife with his producers wife Christi Womack? I have tried to google info on it and I can't find anything about it.
> 
> He did tweet a picture of him and Christi on a boat catching some fish, as bad as I can't stand it cause I like him alot, I think it might be true.





There was a big thread about this and everyone including the mods were saying it's true!


----------



## stringmusic

G5guy23 said:


> There was a big thread about this and everyone including the mods were saying it's true!



Where was the thread at?


----------



## G5guy23

stringmusic said:


> Anybody heard anything about Waddell getting a divorce because he cheated on his wife with his producers wife Christi Womack? I have tried to google info on it and I can't find anything about it.
> 
> He did tweet a picture of him and Christi on a boat catching some fish, as bad as I can't stand it cause I like him alot, I think it might be true.



There was a big thread on AT about this and everyone including moderators were saying it's true!

There was a big thread about this and everyone including the mods were saying it's true!


----------



## G5guy23

*Tv*



stringmusic said:


> Where was the thread at?



Sorry I'm on my phone,the thread was on archery talk!!


----------



## stringmusic

G5guy23 said:


> Sorry I'm on my phone,the thread was on archery talk!!



10-4, I am not a member on there, but I will try to check it out. Thanks


----------



## chall

I would not watch pig boy's show or support him in any way. He is fake. He says one thing but lives another. Guess thats what tv is all about. We should support the shows that our children can look up to the host. Not the ones that will teach our children wrong and this person is not who you think he is..


----------



## stringmusic

stringmusic said:


> 10-4, I am not a member on there, but I will try to check it out. Thanks



Can somebody give me the link, I am interested in reading it, I can't find it??? thanks


----------



## chall

Pig man wasn't on a boat but he was cheating


----------



## Huntinfool

> Can somebody give me the link, I am interested in reading it, I can't find it??? thanks



It's gossip at this point.  He'll talk about it when he needs to.  Yes, he's a public figure and no he's not "entitled" to privacy.  

Just put yourself in those shoes.


----------



## stringmusic

Huntinfool said:


> It's gossip at this point.  He'll talk about it when he needs to.  Yes, he's a public figure and no he's not "entitled" to privacy.
> 
> Just put yourself in those shoes.



Oh I agree with you, I don't take anything gossip as truth one bit. I don't even know if it's 100% true that he even got a divorce much less cheated on his wife. I just wanted to know if someone just made up a rumor about him and it got out of control.

I like Waddell a whole lot(my wife says I'm in love with him), I hope the gossip that I do hear is balogna.


----------



## smoked_em!

back to the good shows relentless pursuit & what happend to endless season havent seen it?


----------



## GA DAWG

Id like to hunt some of the places they hunt. Really how much hunting info can you cram into a 30 min show anyhow? I record em all myself.  That way I can fast forward through all the bull crap.


----------



## lungbuster123

chall said:


> I would not watch pig boy's show or support him in any way. He is fake. He says one thing but lives another. Guess thats what tv is all about. We should support the shows that our children can look up to the host. Not the ones that will teach our children wrong and this person is not who you think he is..





chall said:


> Pig man wasn't on a boat but he was cheating




I hope you know the Pigman because those are mighty big accusation's your making about the man. I'll see what I can do to get him over here to address your claim's.


----------



## PineThirty

Yep most shows are nothing but advertisements now. Only afew shows I like. Theres nothing wrong with sharing the equipment you use, but alot of shows take It overboard. I love Pigman, Heartland Bowhunter, Legend of the Fall, Dominant Bucks, Hollowed Ground,  Truth About Hunting. Pigman probably being my favorite. He does like to show off his equipment a good bit, but I really enjoy the show. Plus who doesnt like Dap? Wish they would give him his own show.


----------



## tween_the_banks

Waddell is Hilarious.
The outdoor channel is "anti" ammunition.
There needs to be an "Indie" eye in the hunting world, like Lunkerville in the fishing world.


----------



## lungbuster123

Another good show like Daddypaul said is Goldtip's Life on the Road with Levi and Samantha Morgan. If ya'll havent seen it yet your missing out.


----------



## trout man

How about the Hollywood show. Horrible.


----------



## MUSICMAN257

lungbuster123 said:


> Another good show like Daddypaul said is Goldtip's Life on the Road with Levi and Samantha Morgan. If ya'll havent seen it yet your missing out.



x2.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

This has been an interesting thread & I agree with most of the comments.  Bottom line, any Outdoor TV is better than watching the news, prime-time junk & reality shows.  I take them all with a grain of salt.   My wife rolls her eyes when she walks in while I'm watching Tiffany or Nicole!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I heard a RUMOR it was his long time camera man's wife, (Culpepper). As of right now it is all rumors.
Cause the pig man says so!
I like Relentless Pursuit as well.


----------



## whitetaildoe85

wow nobody likes uncle ted?


----------



## gwyatt202

While we're on the subject of shows, does the blaring heavy metal during a hunt throw anyone else off? Why do so many shows want to do this? I'm not knocking metal, but I hate when they crank it up while someone is calling in a gobbler or taking aim at a monster buck...it's hunting, not a mosh pit.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I like uncle Ted! And yeah I hate the rock n roll/hunter thing. Andy Ross gets on my nerves with that stuff.


----------



## tween_the_banks

Uncle Ted gets on my nerves. I watch him from time to time however. I like how he treats a doe the same a buck. And I like his enthusiasm. However I don't enjoy his baiting concepts and I still can't figure out if his ranch is a high fenced ranch. It's almost got to be...


----------



## DaddyPaul

BIGRNYRS said:


> I heard a RUMOR it was his long time camera man's wife, (Culpepper). As of right now it is all rumors.
> Cause the pig man says so!
> I like Relentless Pursuit as well.



Not Culpepper...


----------



## DaddyPaul

Huntinfool said:


> If they all disappeared today, there would be a thread tomorrow complaining that there are no hunting shows on tv anymore.
> 
> Most shows are not big money propisitions.  It costs lots of money to BUY airtime.  That's right folks....they have to buy the time for the show.  They have to pay expenses when they travel and most of the time those expenses come out of pocket.
> 
> Waddell, Lee and Tiff and shows like that...they are great shows and they are the exception.  Those people actually make a living off of the tv shows they host.  But most don't.  Most of them have full time jobs, sacrifice time with family and put a lot of money on the line to produce these shows.
> 
> Are they NBC or ESPN quality productions?  No...of course they aren't.  That would require 100's of thousands of dollars.  Most of the camera guys are volunteers who also sacrifice their time and money to put the show together.
> 
> Bottom line guys...I get that we all don't like this show or that.  Don't watch it.  It's that simple.  Sponsors make the world go 'round and they want to see their products on TV...that's why they pay for sponsorships.
> 
> Those guys on TV are not pimping products because they like to do it and wouldn't rather "just hunt".  If the show is going to be on the air, in 99% of the cases, it requires outside money.  To put a show on Outdoor Channel in a NON primetime slot costs many 10's of thousands of dollars...and that's just for the airtime.  Nevermind travel, production costs, gas, food, camera equipment, etc.
> 
> A low level show on Outdoor Channel is gonna push 100 grand to put 13 episodes on the air.  Yes, sponsors make it happen.  That's the way it works.
> 
> Watch the good shows.  Don't watch the bad.  They'll go away eventually because no one will sponsor them.  I just want to be clear that most of these guys who put these shows together are just like you and me.  They have full time jobs outside of the show.  They work hard.  They support their family and the try to balance it all.
> 
> Let's be glad they are there to complain about.  Ten years ago, that was not the case.



My only contention is that it seems the majority of them don't know batpoop from apple butter about hunting, equipment or anything like that.  Any knucklehead with a big pocketbook and a HD camera can have a show.  10 years ago you had to catch it on ESPN2 or something, now there are a handful of channels with people running here and there portraying themselves as the ultimate predator and those channels are more than happy to help them spread that word to the masses...provided they fork over the money.

I'm just for calling a spade a spade and I'm not impressed with many of the shows.  I watch Randy Ulmer's bit on Bowhunter TV, some of the kill shots or tech segments of Levi's show, HB for the beautiful scenery...what , and the Pigman for a few laughs.  People paying their dues to the sponsors is also expected but everyone on TV these days seems to want to be a comedian in the process.  Almost like it's a contest to see who can act a fool the most while promoting a product.  Maybe that's what the sponsors want, I don't know?  I say show me how it works, how it makes you a better hunter, how you do anything special with said product to get the most out of it.  Help me become a better hunter through your show.

Disclaimer:  I'm a virtual nobody and don't claim to be an expert on hunting, equipment or any of that other stuff I mentioned.  My video camera looks an awful lot like a Droid 2 cell phone and I have deleted this post 3 times yet still hit "Submit Reply" in the end.  

Long live the Pigman...


----------



## stringmusic

DaddyPaul said:


> My only contention is that it seems the majority of them don't know batpoop from apple butter about hunting, equipment or anything like that.  Any knucklehead with a big pocketbook and a HD camera can have a show.  10 years ago you had to catch it on ESPN2 or something, now there are a handful of channels with people running here and there portraying themselves as the ultimate predator and those channels are more than happy to help them spread that word to the masses...provided they fork over the money.
> 
> I'm just for calling a spade a spade and I'm not impressed with many of the shows.  I watch Randy Ulmer's bit on Bowhunter TV, some of the kill shots or tech segments of Levi's show, HB for the beautiful scenery...what , and the Pigman for a few laughs.  People paying their dues to the sponsors is also expected but everyone on TV these days seems to want to be a comedian in the process.  Almost like it's a contest to see who can act a fool the most while promoting a product.  Maybe that's what the sponsors want, I don't know?  I say show me how it works, how it makes you a better hunter, how you do anything special with said product to get the most out of it.  Help me become a better hunter through your show.
> *
> Disclaimer:  I'm a virtual nobody and don't claim to be an expert on hunting, equipment or any of that other stuff I mentioned.  My video camera looks an awful lot like a Droid 2 cell phone and I have deleted this post 3 times yet still hit "Submit Reply" in the end. *
> 
> Long live the Pigman...


----------



## HunterEllis

Anybody watch backwoods life tv on the pursuit channel? Its as down to earth as it gets. I also like bone collector, the crush, and primos its nice to have something to watch in between hunting seasons. Besides it has to be about money its how they make their living.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I have a personal bias too. If it isnt bow hunting I do not care for it. I used to like the duck commander, but it is a show, not a hunting show. It's staged and and run like a run of the mill reality tv series and I have just lost my interest in it. I have no desire to see people hunt with a gun on TV. I want to see arras flung!!!!!!!
I do like Archer Choice a lot. 
I have always thought that Primos are the best. Like the guys. Like the excitement.


----------



## hound dog

BIGRNYRS said:


> I have a personal bias too. If it isnt bow hunting I do not care for it. I used to like the duck commander, but it is a show, not a hunting show. It's staged and and run like a run of the mill reality tv series and I have just lost my interest in it. I have no desire to see people hunt with a gun on TV. I want to see arras flung!!!!!!!
> I do like Archer Choice a lot.
> I have always thought that Primos are the best. Like the guys. Like the excitement.



Just come video me a watch over and over.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

hound dog said:


> Just come video me a watch over and over.



Alright, and vise versa. We can be on dream season!


----------



## 100hunter

hound dog said:


> Just come video me a watch over and over.



Sure, if you like watching blupers.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Bwaaaahaaahaahahahaha


100hunter said:


> Sure, if you like watching blupers.


----------



## DaddyPaul

100hunter said:


> Sure, if you like watching blupers.



And the man delivers a line like that with nary a hint of a smile.  Look at that avatar.  Woooo, that was funny...not my post, 100hunter's.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I have one question. What is a "bluper"? I think I had one of those after eating at Ryans on Sat.


----------



## nevamiss270

Heartland Bowhunter is in my opinion the best show out there now.


----------



## kevincox

I have a few that I like. But I refuse to buy a product that has bone crusher, or some other pro hunter theme on it. Just want buy a product that stamps some hunters name to it. Just want do it. Lol


----------



## Y.T.

kevincox said:


> I have a few that I like. But I refuse to buy a product that has bone crusher, or some other pro hunter theme on it. Just want buy a product that stamps some hunters name to it. Just want do it. Lol



I'm with you on that one.  I am not your billboard.  


btw, I, too, like Tim Wells.  Film a hunt with a blowgun, really!?!?!  I want to try this.

I don't like the show just 'cause of that, but it got me thinking and typing. And no, I don't necessarily want to film a show...I was talking about hunting with a blowgun...or was I?   

Speaking of shows that are good- here's a stretch...

Did anybody else see a show called Kill It, Cook It, Eat It?

It was a British show and there was some things that I didn't much care for, but the conversation that it generated was great.


----------



## Bow Only

BIGRNYRS said:


> There are very few huning shows that are worth watching any more.
> There are some that have become a multi product infomercial where the show is more about what they are using, not what they are hunting. (Bone Collector, anything Mark and Terry Drury have any thing to do with, anything Steve Gruber does, The Crush, Jay Gregory and the wild out doors.
> Then there are a bunch of shows that are like story time with very little actual hunting footage. Half the show is staged and back filmed,(Knight and Hale, anything Bill Jordan has anything to do with, anything Mossy Oak does.
> Then there are shows where I have no idea what they are trying to do. Drop Zone TV, they bounce from wide to zoom shots really fast. Jump around random shots of assorted stupid things. The screen flashes like there is a camera going off 100 times in a 22 minute show. Then there Wildgame Nation where they just act dumb all the time. Its like there is only 3 producers in outdoor tv and if you have a shbow you go to one of the three and that's the show you are going to get. Right out of the cookie cutter.
> There are a couple god ones I guess. I still like all the Primos stuff. The eastmans shows are great cause its all public land. I like The Season with Justin Martin cause it is more like a regular workin guy out huntig. I am like a lot of guys and hve known Travis Turner for years, and I love the guy. I'm happy to see him making it in the industry but those guys have got to where they are trying to be the three stooges..
> I want real footage, drop all the extra special effects. Don't talk so much and show the hunt. Teach people stuff. Greg Miller has a great show where he shows the terrain, the food, the wind direction and the stand set up. He shows where the deer came from an why. That's a good show.
> I'm done ranting, thank you. Please comment.



I've been lucky to have dealings with some of these folks, so here's my take.  Greg Miller is one of the nicest guys you'll talk to.  He knows his stuff.  Stan knows his stuff too but isn't as personable.  Lee Lakosky is another one who made his career by walking the walk.  I will say that many of us would have a wall full of huge bucks if we lived up North.  They're just easier to kill up there.  I kill one just about every time I go up there and if I can do it, many on this board can too.  These guys would be like Tim Knight here in the South, just a good hunter that kills a mature buck or two every year.
Guy and Dan are good folks but "different."  They're hard core but down to earth.  I ate lunch with Ralph and Vicki Cianciarulo one time, they're just like they are on the show "which can be annoying" but they are personable and nice people.  I wouldn't put them in the same hunting class as Greg, Stan, or Lee.  Miles Keller knows his stuff but I'd rather talk to the wall than him, no personality what so ever and he comes across as arrogant.  Chuck Adams has always been nice to me and the story of his success is impressive.  He's just like you or me and one of my favorites to talk to.  

Bill Jordan has always been nice to me but carries an air of superiority to him.  Maybe it's just me, but that's what I thought.  If I sold my company for 32 mil, I'd probably be the same way.  



Taylor Co. said:


> I will say Michael Waddell, Travis "T-Bone" Turner, & Nick Mundt are as Real as it gets..yeah, they may be have folks set them up. But they are Real Hunters just like you and I. Waddell is a phenom when it comes to hunting. Ol "T-Bone" is as humble and down to earth as they come, a heck of a bow technician and shot, and is a good hunter in his own right.



Michael Waddell is a nice guy and a good hunter, but to say he is a phenom is stretching it.  He is good and has a great personality.  He's worked hard to be where he is.  



stringmusic said:


> Anybody heard anything about Waddell getting a divorce because he cheated on his wife with his producers wife Christi Womack? I have tried to google info on it and I can't find anything about it.
> 
> He did tweet a picture of him and Christi on a boat catching some fish, as bad as I can't stand it cause I like him alot, I think it might be true.



We're all human and make mistakes, Michael has too.  I'm sure we've done things before that we regret and Michael is no different.  While I don't agree with some of the things he's done, I'm not the one to judge anyone.  I do know he has the best marketing people in the business.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

I like Waddel and T-bone, met them both a couple times at different hunting expo's, T-bone is as country and down to earth as it gets...He was posing with my daughter when she was about 8-9 months old and peed thru her diaper onto his arm...he laughed it off and said aw man don't worry about it I got kids too.


----------



## cch0830

"Dr. Deer" and "Spirit of the Wild (Ted Nugent)" are my favorites right now. I try to DVR every hunting show on my 3 hunting and outdoor channels I have to find other shows I like, but most of the ones I have watched are garbage.


----------



## cch0830

Do any of you guys like watching these hunting shows that have women in them? Not trying to be sexist, but most women don't care for hunting and these prissy girls they bring on with makeup caked on doesn't make the show very realistic. I know they are just trying to add one more thing that will make us guys watch, but honestly if them girls don't start hunting like indians (half naked), I'm not going to watch them.


----------



## whitetaildoe85

cch0830 said:


> Do any of you guys like watching these hunting shows that have women in them? Not trying to be sexist, but most women don't care for hunting and these prissy girls they bring on with makeup caked on doesn't make the show very realistic. I know they are just trying to add one more thing that will make us guys watch, but honestly if them girls don't start hunting like indians (half naked), I'm not going to watch them.



there so fake....most of the time you can tell there just sayin what they were told to say....wish they would give me a huntin show but it would have to be edited for profanity i am sure and it wouldn't last long cause i would refuse to "name drop" products or hunt in a pen.


----------



## willdabeast55

Im surprised no one has said anything about my favorite tv hunter. I think Cameron Hanes is the real deal. 

I also like Heartland Bowhunter and the Pigman


----------



## stringmusic

whitetaildoe85 said:


> there so fake....most of the time you can tell there just sayin what they were told to say....wish they would give me a huntin show but it would have to be edited for profanity i am sure and it wouldn't last long cause i would *refuse to "name drop"* products or hunt in a pen.



You would have to have one BIG pocket book to not have to "name drop"

Most of these guys don't have half a mill laying around to start a hunting show.


----------



## mattech

I have enjoyed the Aarons aoutdoors show the few times I have watched it. Just a big family spending time together in the outdoors.


----------



## KMckie786

BIGRNYRS said:


> I have one question. What is a "bluper"? I think I had one of those after eating at Ryans on Sat.



HAHA That made my day right there!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Relentless Pursuit and Oneal Williams are a couple of the ones I can actually enjoy watching. Most of them are really annoying, fake, scripted, merchandise machines that have slowly changed the whole value system of hunting so that it's not even recognizable any more.


----------



## Huntinfool

> My only contention is that it seems the majority of them don't know batpoop from apple butter about hunting, equipment or anything like that. Any knucklehead with a big pocketbook and a HD camera can have a show.



Now THAT....is 100% true.  I agree with you.  Jay Gregory proves that every time he buys airtime...and so do a whole bunch of others.  I wish sponsors had better requirements for who they would send money to.  Unfortunately, it's REALLY tough to find someone with a GREAT on-camera personality...who is also a great hunter.  That's why Waddell is so popular.  He's one in a million as far as that goes.




> ...and I have deleted this post 3 times yet still hit "Submit Reply" in the end.



You da man DP....if I had the money, I'd put you on TV.  Think Pig Man crossed with Waddell...we'd be RICH!


Yeh, I think you're right.  Any idiot with a camera and some money can get on TV.  HB is hands down the best produced and edited show on the air....there is no other show that even comes close in that area.  There are definitely better personalities.  But the quality of the footage and edit is amazing.

I'll add one other requirement to your list of what the idiots need..

HD Camera
Money

....and a Mac.  Apparently everybody and their brother thinks they are Oscar worthy editors.  "I taught myself.  Can you believe it?"

YES...yes I can believe it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Cameron Hanes is my hero. If I were to pick one guy to follow in the foot steps of as a hunter he is the man. There is nothing fake, he hold a full time, "out of the industry" job. He trains like a mad man, loves his family, and he hunts out in the wilderness. Public land, free range and he kills.


----------



## Sargent

You know what I don't get?  I am sure it is probably me.

Most shows lack substance.  Again, I may be different, but watching hunting is like watching golf to me.  Even when edited, there is much more idle time than action.

Plus, there is nothing in these shows that make me a better hunter, or better yet, a better woodsman.  The constant theme is "look what I killed".  It's like eating a Twinkie and calling it nutrition.  There are rarely takeaway items that I can use when I am in the woods. 

Do you guys think a more instructional show would be popular?  Not 100%, but a good portion would be spent talking about techniques, equipment, issues, etc. 

IMO, O'Neill does a pretty good job at this... but I am thinking even less time in the woods and more time sharing ideas. 

Comments?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Yeah, Tifanny never shot a bow before she met Lee. I see Gina Brunson make more bad shots than good. I like Julie Krueter! I'm not sure that's ab out her hunting though. Love Vicki!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

On a side note, that Kreg Joint Jig looks pretty awsome!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Sargent said:


> You know what I don't get?  I am sure it is probably me.
> 
> Most shows lack substance.  Again, I may be different, but watching hunting is like watching golf to me.  Even when edited, there is much more idle time than action.
> 
> Plus, there is nothing in these shows that make me a better hunter, or better yet, a better woodsman.  The constant theme is "look what I killed".  It's like eating a Twinkie and calling it nutrition.  There are rarely takeaway items that I can use when I am in the woods.
> 
> Do you guys think a more instructional show would be popular?  Not 100%, but a good portion would be spent talking about techniques, equipment, issues, etc.
> 
> IMO, O'Neill does a pretty good job at this... but I am thinking even less time in the woods and more time sharing ideas.
> 
> Comments?



That's why I like greg millers show. I don't know if it is still on but Bowhunter Magazine was good about that too. Randy Ulmer had a part on that.


----------



## stringmusic

Sargent said:


> You know what I don't get?  I am sure it is probably me.
> 
> Most shows lack substance.  Again, I may be different, but watching hunting is like watching golf to me.  Even when edited, there is much more idle time than action.
> 
> Plus, there is nothing in these shows that make me a better hunter, or better yet, a better woodsman.  The constant theme is "look what I killed".  It's like eating a Twinkie and calling it nutrition.  There are rarely takeaway items that I can use when I am in the woods.
> 
> Do you guys think a more instructional show would be popular?  Not 100%, but a good portion would be spent talking about techniques, equipment, issues, etc.
> 
> IMO, O'Neill does a pretty good job at this... but I am thinking even less time in the woods and more time sharing ideas.
> 
> Comments?



You ever watched Deer and Deer hunting TV or QDMA TV? Both shows are awesome.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

The Managment Atvantage too


----------



## Sargent

stringmusic said:


> You ever watched Deer and Deer hunting TV or QDMA TV? Both shows are awesome.




Forgot about those.... yes.

This type of show is the exception, though. 


Maybe it's just me.


----------



## DouglasB.

Man.... this thread is all over the place.

First and foremost... about Waddell cheating and divorce. His divorce is public knowledge and anyone who REALLY wants to know can go through the courts to obtain copies. Now with that said, who are you to judge? Every man on this board has screwed  up at some point, and every one of us have done wrong. Regardless as to the mans profession, he is still a man. Has he taught me anything about hunting? Nope... not a dang thing. I don't watch his shows for education, I watch them for entertainment. Hearing/Seeing T-Bone sing "I'm Comin' out" was priceless.

In response to "heavy metal/heavy rap metal" not being a part of hunting... Where in the heck in my rules and regulations book does it say that I have to listen to country??? My friend, a sappy song by George Jones makes me wanna drink beer... not go out and kill something. Part of my daily hunting routine, just before getting out of the truck, is I listen to "Bodies" by Drowning Pool. Try telling Ted Nuggent that he's supposed to listen to something a little more relaxed... I mean in his day, his music WAS the metal of that time period. 

Without sponsers there is no show. That plain and simple. Just like in radio. Now if you want to donate your money to get rid of sponsers (sort of like satellite radio) than so be it.... Donate away. Perhaps one day a show will come along that is completely impartial. 

But let me ask you this.... Why would C'Mere Deer sponser a show, if the host of the show is teaching you that Rice Bran does the same thing, and in some cases even better? Why would scent lock sponser a show if the host is teaching you how to hunt the wind and not worry over how you smell? If you want to LEARN, go to youtube, where it is FREE. If you want entertainment.... go to the Outdoor channel. 

I don't get two cruds how bad it is... I'd rather watch a junk hunting show where the host says Booyah a million times than watch Glee or any of the other crap that passes for television these days. 

Catch phrases get you REMEMBERED. "Choot 'em Choot 'em".... I bet every one of you reading just thought about Troy from Swamp People didn't you? I didn't describe him at all... I simply said his phrase. 

It is what it is.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I said it wasn't "The View" bad! But still bad.


----------



## tween_the_banks

Hey DouglasB, what you said is pretty hard to argue with. With that being said Ill say this,
Although I too watch The Outdoor Channel more than most networks because bad hunting shows are better than regular television, I still don't think one should ever just become content. I hate it when someone is complaining about something in America and someone chimes in with a "if you don't like it go to China". Contentment is pretty bad thing. Just because America is better than China doesn't mean America doesn't need improvement. Same as with these hunting shows. All gardens need a good weeding. Content gardeners starve.


----------



## alligood729

Bow Only said:


> I've been lucky to have dealings with some of these folks, so here's my take.  Greg Miller is one of the nicest guys you'll talk to.  He knows his stuff.  Stan knows his stuff too but isn't as personable.  Lee Lakosky is another one who made his career by walking the walk.  I will say that many of us would have a wall full of huge bucks if we lived up North.  They're just easier to kill up there.  I kill one just about every time I go up there and if I can do it, many on this board can too.  These guys would be like Tim Knight here in the South, just a good hunter that kills a mature buck or two every year.
> Guy and Dan are good folks but "different."  They're hard core but down to earth.  I ate lunch with Ralph and Vicki Cianciarulo one time, they're just like they are on the show "which can be annoying" but they are personable and nice people.  I wouldn't put them in the same hunting class as Greg, Stan, or Lee.  Miles Keller knows his stuff but I'd rather talk to the wall than him, no personality what so ever and he comes across as arrogant.  Chuck Adams has always been nice to me and the story of his success is impressive.  He's just like you or me and one of my favorites to talk to.
> 
> Bill Jordan has always been nice to me but carries an air of superiority to him.  Maybe it's just me, but that's what I thought.  If I sold my company for 32 mil, I'd probably be the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Waddell is a nice guy and a good hunter, but to say he is a phenom is stretching it.  He is good and has a great personality.  He's worked hard to be where he is.
> 
> 
> 
> We're all human and make mistakes, Michael has too.  I'm sure we've done things before that we regret and Michael is no different.  While I don't agree with some of the things he's done, I'm not the one to judge anyone.  I do know he has the best marketing people in the business.



Ditto on that Matt....except I had opportunity to talk to Stan at length 2 yrs ago at the ATA show, and he stopped what he was doing and spent a little time with me. Granted, it was early before the doors opened, but he was very personable, at least that day. Waddell and gang, you are correct, best marketing in the game. But, he has worked hard to get where he is and that's fine with me. 

It all goes back to what has been said already. It's about the $$$$$. Sponsors want to be seen, and they pay good money to be seen. My 4 buddies here in Walton Co that do the local show on cable, even that is expensive enough in itself.

That being said, I do like the Primos shows, Tiffany ( and Lee I guess..lol) anything Stan Potts does, Greg Miller as well.  I do like Uncle Ted, Byron......he may be a little out there, but nobody says it like it is, like Ted!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul

DouglasB. said:


> Man.... this thread is all over the place.
> 
> First and foremost... about Waddell cheating and divorce. His divorce is public knowledge and anyone who REALLY wants to know can go through the courts to obtain copies. Now with that said, who are you to judge? Every man on this board has screwed  up at some point, and every one of us have done wrong. Regardless as to the mans profession, he is still a man. Has he taught me anything about hunting? Nope... not a dang thing. I don't watch his shows for education, I watch them for entertainment. Hearing/Seeing T-Bone sing "I'm Comin' out" was priceless.
> 
> In response to "heavy metal/heavy rap metal" not being a part of hunting... Where in the heck in my rules and regulations book does it say that I have to listen to country??? My friend, a sappy song by George Jones makes me wanna drink beer... not go out and kill something. Part of my daily hunting routine, just before getting out of the truck, is I listen to "Bodies" by Drowning Pool. Try telling Ted Nuggent that he's supposed to listen to something a little more relaxed... I mean in his day, his music WAS the metal of that time period.
> 
> Without sponsers there is no show. That plain and simple. Just like in radio. Now if you want to donate your money to get rid of sponsers (sort of like satellite radio) than so be it.... Donate away. Perhaps one day a show will come along that is completely impartial.
> 
> But let me ask you this.... Why would C'Mere Deer sponser a show, if the host of the show is teaching you that Rice Bran does the same thing, and in some cases even better? Why would scent lock sponser a show if the host is teaching you how to hunt the wind and not worry over how you smell? If you want to LEARN, go to youtube, where it is FREE. If you want entertainment.... go to the Outdoor channel.
> 
> I don't get two cruds how bad it is... I'd rather watch a junk hunting show where the host says Booyah a million times than watch Glee or any of the other crap that passes for television these days.
> 
> Catch phrases get you REMEMBERED. "Choot 'em Choot 'em".... I bet every one of you reading just thought about Troy from Swamp People didn't you? I didn't describe him at all... I simply said his phrase.
> 
> It is what it is.



As with ALL posters in this thread, you sir are entitled to your opinion.  Just don't expect it to change my opinion of today's outdoor programming.    

P.S.  Glee rocks...


----------



## childers

unless its public land and bowhunting, its so dumb. most of it now is like a sitcom. they have the interludes, terrible music, some overly confident guys all hunting on a high fence deer farm


----------



## DaddyPaul

childers said:


> unless its public land and bowhunting, its so dumb. most of it now is like a sitcom. they have the interludes, terrible music, some overly confident guys all hunting on a high fence deer farm



Well there ya go...


----------



## Big Doe Down

I believe a show that is airing in 2012 will be a very popular hit among most of you on GON. These two brothers, Chris and Kasey Keefer (the guys from the show backcountry quest) got dropped off in the middle of the woods in Alaska today (9-1) and will be on their own with 2 camera men for one month. The only way they will eat is by catching fish, or killing their food with their Strother bows. Their really is no catch to this show. They are bringing enough camera batteries to last them a month. This is a show that I think will really interest real hunters instead of the dramatic crap that come on the outdoor channel today. The show will air on the Sportsman Channel and will be called "Dropped: The Alaskan Project." They will travel 110 miles on their journey and I can't wait to see it air at the beginning of next year! Here is more info that will help explain the show better:

http://www.realtree.com/hunting/articles-and-how-to/100-miles-survival-alaska


----------



## cmtemple

Jimmeny Christmas...give me a minute,booyah booyah booyah and oh yea booyah thats a pig bbd big buck down and i just heard a thunder chickenI guess what I am saying is we all know the phrase for a reason they make us remember the products they are selling and you know if you dont like the show change the channel.there are shows i dont care for(roger raglin and booyah boy)but you know i am glad they are on for someone who does like there shows.
I bet if we all knew how much time these people are away from there loved ones(wife,kids,parents...)we would cut them some slack


----------



## Bow Only

alligood729 said:


> Ditto on that Matt....except I had opportunity to talk to Stan at length 2 yrs ago at the ATA show, and he stopped what he was doing and spent a little time with me. Granted, it was early before the doors opened, but he was very personable, at least that day. Waddell and gang, you are correct, best marketing in the game. But, he has worked hard to get where he is and that's fine with me.
> 
> It all goes back to what has been said already. It's about the $$$$$. Sponsors want to be seen, and they pay good money to be seen. My 4 buddies here in Walton Co that do the local show on cable, even that is expensive enough in itself.
> 
> That being said, I do like the Primos shows, Tiffany ( and Lee I guess..lol) anything Stan Potts does, Greg Miller as well.  I do like Uncle Ted, Byron......he may be a little out there, but nobody says it like it is, like Ted!!!



Funny you mention Ted, he once told me, "Man, you are wild!"  He liked what I was doing.


----------



## DaddyPaul

cmtemple said:


> I bet if we all knew how much time these people are away from there loved ones(wife,kids,parents...)we would cut them some slack



Their choice entirely in my opinion.


----------



## hound dog

Man when I make it BIG I hope yall won't talk about me in a bad way. 

I like watching all hunting shows bad or good but the best one is me sitting in a tree watch mother nature's show. 

9 more days boys and girls.


----------



## tween_the_banks

cmtemple said:


> Jimmeny Christmas...give me a minute,booyah booyah booyah and oh yea booyah thats a pig bbd big buck down and i just heard a thunder chickenI guess what I am saying is we all know the phrase for a reason they make us remember the products they are selling and you know if you dont like the show change the channel.there are shows i dont care for(roger raglin and booyah boy)but you know i am glad they are on for someone who does like there shows.
> I bet if we all knew how much time these people are away from there loved ones(wife,kids,parents...)we would cut them some slack



I know I'm glad someone brought this up because it's the very thing Im always thinking while watching these shows. How in the world can someone pour so much time and energy in to something when they have a wife and a kid at home. It always has and always will come across as very selfish to me. Don't get me wrong, I'm as passionate as the next hunter when it come to the outdoors, but jeeze, nothing is worth being away from my family like that. 
I dunno, maybe I'm looking at it wrong. I know you are supposed to chase your dreams but when I got married and when my daughter was born, my dreams rearranged and they became #1.


----------



## tween_the_banks

Oh and what about the dads that take their son or daughter hunting and the make him or her shoot of jacked up deer after letting two nice ones walk. I don't know how y'all were brought up in the woods but my dad always wanting me to see or kill the biggest deer in the woods. But, then again, my dad is the most selfless person I know. Biased, I know.


----------



## bowkill7

DaddyPaul said:


> Their choice entirely in my opinion.


Hey Daddy Paul I guess it depends on whose wife, kids and family you are spending that "time" with.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

bowkill7 said:


> Hey Daddy Paul I guess it depends on whose wife, kids and family you are spending that "time" with.



And the hits just keep on coming


----------



## J Ferguson

Not a fan of all of the shows but none of yall have the right to say were u should draw the line with family. I do HVAC work on many of famous stars homes and let me tell u aint got no idea what family means to them. what we take for granite they would die for. u say well it was thier choise well let me tell u walk a mile in thier boots till then leave family out of it.... Jason Ferguson


----------



## Blisterapine

I don't understand why every one (almost) has a frekn Goatee, is it the total qualifier to be on huntn TV.  Loose the party fuzz, why do they all have to have it!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Blisterapine said:


> I don't understand why every one (almost) has a frekn Goatee, is it the total qualifier to be on huntn TV.  Loose the party fuzz, why do they all have to have it!!



Can't grow one huh?


----------



## Blisterapine

BIGRNYRS said:


> Can't grow one huh?



No little boy I can grow one, your name says it all. Enjoy your party fuzz , I'm sure it looks cool!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Blisterapine said:


> Most of it is aweful , it's like modern day country music radio , it's all about stupid one liners , party boys with goatees , they try to act and talk so southern , it's canned junk!



Absolutely although I like Zack Brown and Jason Aldean


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Blisterapine said:


> No little boy I can grow one, your name says it all. Enjoy your party fuzz , I'm sure it looks cool!



Little boy? My name says it all?
Wow, I was just playin.
Clean shaven btw.


----------



## Blisterapine

BIGRNYRS said:


> Absolutely although I like Zack Brown and Jason Aldean



Yea but they try to hard , just sing a normal song , and quit writing crap about partying , 4-wheel drives , hot chicks , bonfires ,their music is made for 14 year old kids


----------



## Blisterapine

BIGRNYRS said:


> Little boy? My name says it all?
> Wow, I was just playin.
> Clean shaven btw.


I was too , just bustn your chops for being a smarty pants


----------



## DaddyPaul

redneck12 said:


> Not a fan of all of the shows but none of yall have the right to say were u should draw the line with family. I do HVAC work on many of famous stars homes and let me tell u aint got no idea what family means to them. what we take for granite they would die for. u say well it was thier choise well let me tell u walk a mile in thier boots till then leave family out of it.... Jason Ferguson



What is the point you're trying to make? I didn't submit an application or resume to TOC for any of these knuckleheads to have a show on TV.  They're not victims of theirthese success.

Bottom line...If you don't like your job keeping you away from family...change jobs just like you would the channel if you don't like the show


----------



## The Arrow Guru

DaddyPaul said:


> What is the point you're trying to make? I didn't submit an application or resume to TOC for any of these knuckleheads to have a show on TV.  They're not victims of theirthese success.
> 
> Bottom line...If you don't like your job keeping you away from family...change jobs just like you would the channel if you don't like the show



I agree. I'm not saying that any one doesn't care about their family, but if what yu do for a living causes problems in the family, directly or indirectly, you have the power to quit. You might have to get a job where you might not make as much money, or get to hunt all over the country at all the best places. I guess that's when some ones priorities wuld be made known.
I also hve no idea if ANYONE cheated on their spouce, however there isn't any excuse for that, none. You do that your scum. Your not happy, you don't love the person your with, divorce them, be a grown up and give the other person the dignity to walk away before you act like a fool who can't control themselves.
Now back to the shows, that Drop Zone TV really does suck.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Pigman rules..."Things are about to get tragic."


----------



## Bow Only

tween_the_banks said:


> I know I'm glad someone brought this up because it's the very thing Im always thinking while watching these shows. *How in the world can someone pour so much time and energy in to something when they have a wife and a kid at home*. It always has and always will come across as very selfish to me. Don't get me wrong, *I'm as passionate as the next hunter when it come to the outdoors, but jeeze, nothing is worth being away from my family like that. *I dunno, maybe I'm looking at it wrong. I know you are supposed to chase your dreams but when I got married and when my daughter was born, my dreams rearranged and they became #1.



Exactly, very well said.


----------



## G5guy23

*tv*



BIGRNYRS said:


> I agree. I'm not saying that any one doesn't care about their family, but if what yu do for a living causes problems in the family, directly or indirectly, you have the power to quit. You might have to get a job where you might not make as much money, or get to hunt all over the country at all the best places. I guess that's when some ones priorities wuld be made known.
> I also hve no idea if ANYONE cheated on their spouce, however there isn't any excuse for that, none. You do that your scum. Your not happy, you don't love the person your with, divorce them, be a grown up and give the other person the dignity to walk away before you act like a fool who can't control themselves.
> Now back to the shows, that Drop Zone TV really does suck.



x2 brother, and my goodness can everyone stop buying wildgame products cause that family is ruining hunting..what a bunch of rich idiots!!


----------



## DaddyPaul

bowkill7 said:


> Hey Daddy Paul I guess it depends on whose wife, kids and family you are spending that "time" with.



That's just wrong on sooooooooooo many levels sir.


----------



## bowkill7

DaddyPaul said:


> That's just wrong on sooooooooooo many levels sir.


Yea. I know it , Lord I apologize for that one.  sad but true.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Has anyone watched Jimmy Bigtime? I know its satire but that might be the dumbest crap on outdoor channel. Wow, its stupid.


----------



## PineThirty

Yep Its pretty stupid. I get what they were trying to do with the show, but come on. We dont watch the outdoors channel to see a comedy show. Its alittle hard to watch In my opinion.  



BIGRNYRS said:


> Has anyone watched Jimmy Bigtime? I know its satire but that might be the dumbest crap on outdoor channel. Wow, its stupid.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

What I believe is this. There are several comments about shows that are not good will go away because people will not watch. I think its different. I think as a group, hunters do not have a lot to choose from. "Outdoor programming" is not very old, compared to regular tv programming. Hunters are watching whatever is on and not making "consumer choices" about what outdoor programming they want to see. We turn on one of the channels and just watch what's on. I do it, how do you think I have seen 3 episodes of drop zone tv in he last 2 weeks if I were being picky?


----------



## PineThirty

I guess you are right about that. I do It to man, Ill watch what evers on at the moment. Even If Its a show I really dont care for.



BIGRNYRS said:


> What I believe is this. There are several comments about shows that are not good will go away because people will not watch. I think its different. I think as a group, hunters do not have a lot to choose from. "Outdoor programming" is not very old, compared to regular tv programming. Hunters are watching whatever is on and not making "consumer choices" about what outdoor programming they want to see. We turn on one of the channels and just watch what's on. I do it, how do you think I have seen 3 episodes of drop zone tv in he last 2 weeks if I were being picky?


----------



## Y.T.

That show IS terrible...but you hit the nail on the head, for the most part.  

I will avoid that show like walking naked through a field of young, healthy chiggers.

I tend to watch just like the pattern you are describing; howerver, we do have a choice. Let's let the ratings prune that nonsense off the air.

*You could have watched Where The Red Fern Grows. It was just on.


----------



## DaddyPaul

BIGRNYRS said:


> What I believe is this. There are several comments about shows that are not good will go away because people will not watch. I think its different. I think as a group, hunters do not have a lot to choose from. "Outdoor programming" is not very old, compared to regular tv programming. Hunters are watching whatever is on and not making "consumer choices" about what outdoor programming they want to see. We turn on one of the channels and just watch what's on. I do it, how do you think I have seen 3 episodes of drop zone tv in he last 2 weeks if I were being picky?



Not me brother, I can't stomach most of the shows.  I used to enjoy watching Roadtrips and Bone Collectors but they act too dang silly for me anymore.  At this point I will watch Randy Ulmer's segment of BTV, Heartland Bowhunter occasionally, Pigman TV and some of LOTR with Levi and Samantha and Nock On with Dudley.  Other than those I'd rather go out and shoot my bow and fight skeeters.


----------



## O'Neill Williams

O'Neill here...

What means the most to you as the viewer; adventure, outdoor education, encouragement and patterns for success, getting young folks outdoors with their family or pure entertainment?  I too, do not understand the 'reality' side of the programs as watching the host get up early and rub his eyes, eat breakfast, ride in the truck and giggle then celebrate with some goofy folks back at the lodge.  Being in the business like I am, I see the numbers of viewers and the shows on 'Outdoor Channel' are fading fast.  That's not good.  My own opinion is that ALL the outdoor shows should be well produced with an admirable message.

So, back to the question......take a moment and tell me what you and your family wants to watch.

O'


----------



## Sterlo58

O'Neill Williams said:


> O'Neill here...
> 
> What means the most to you as the viewer; adventure, outdoor education, encouragement and patterns for success, getting young folks outdoors with their family or pure entertainment?  I too, do not understand the 'reality' side of the programs as watching the host get up early and rub his eyes, eat breakfast, ride in the truck and giggle then celebrate with some goofy folks back at the lodge.  Being in the business like I am, I see the numbers of viewers and the shows on 'Outdoor Channel' are fading fast.  That's not good.  My own opinion is that ALL the outdoor shows should be well produced with an admirable message.
> 
> So, back to the question......take a moment and tell me what you and your family wants to watch.
> 
> O'



O'Neill,
I for one want to see a show where they don't leave every deer they shoot in the evening out to rot or be eaten by coyotes by the time they go retrieve it the next day. I have been hunting for many many years and I have retrieved almost every deer that I shot with a bow or gun the same evening it was shot. Takes a few friends and a few good lights and some diligent tracking. It sends a bad message out there when the sole focus is to retrieve the horns without hassle.

Also, let's lose the drama and the reality show atmosphere. I don't care what you had for breakfast before the hunt. Twenty minutes of practical jokes and acting silly lose my interest fast.

Lastly we need to focus on getting young folks interested and involved in hunting. I like the concept of the Bass Pro show "bass pro next generation". This may be the single most important thing we can do for the future of our way of life. Get the young ones involved. 

Thanks for asking, I have had the pleasure of meeting you at outdoor shows and talking with you in the past on your radio show. If you need some help putting together a new concept show...shoot me a PM.  I need a job right now.  Really


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Its pretty obvious that most like the same kind of shows generally. I love Greg Miller's show. He shows the lay out of the land, bedding areas, wind direction, and stand site. He teaches you where and why he does what he does. Eastmans is one of my favorite because it is public land DIY. I love the guys from BC but the show over 3 seasons gets more and more silly. 
Mr. Williams, thank you for jumping on!


----------



## Bow Only

DaddyPaul said:


> That's just wrong on sooooooooooo many levels sir.



I don't think that will get him any brownie points.


----------



## bownutz

I think most of the stuff on tv is good for expanding the sport. Their is a show for every body between all the outdoor channels. Most of them have too much behind the scenes footage for me a diehard bowhunter. I am not starstruck by these tv hunters and i am sure most of us would have similar results with equal hunting grounds. I like to see the hunt. I love ted nugent.


----------



## O'Neill Williams

Sterlo58 said:


> O'Neill,
> 
> Lastly we need to focus on getting young folks interested and involved in hunting. I like the concept of the Bass Pro show "bass pro next generation". This may be the single most important thing we can do for the future of our way of life. Get the young ones involved.
> 
> Thanks for asking, I have had the pleasure of meeting you at outdoor shows and talking with you in the past on your radio show. If you need some help putting together a new concept show...shoot me a PM.  I need a job right now.  Really



I'm trying to launch a new show called "Hey Kid's, Let's Get Wild" in January of 2012.  It'll be exclusively pointed toward helping young people become familiar with outdoor pursuits and become experienced outdoors men and women.  Maybe we'll get it done.  If we do, you'll know about it.  We're trying to get sponsors now but it's really hard to do.


----------



## Sterlo58

O'Neill Williams said:


> I'm trying to launch a new show called "Hey Kid's, Let's Get Wild" in January of 2012.  It'll be exclusively pointed toward helping young people become familiar with outdoor pursuits and become experienced outdoors men and women.  Maybe we'll get it done.  If we do, you'll know about it.  We're trying to get sponsors now but it's really hard to do.



That is perfect. Exactly what we need. Keep me posted.


----------



## lungbuster123

Im all for getting kid's into the outdoors, but im not a fan of watching a TV show hosted by kid's.


----------



## O'Neill Williams

This will be an over-the-shoulder look at teaching children to appreciate the wild places and the animals, birds, plants and fish that live there and the role we all play existing together.  Hunting, fishing, hiking and general outdoor education will be the ongoing subject, not how big a deer or fish a youngster can kill or catch.  I am not a fan of trying to get a child to host such a show.   You might remember an old show that was on television in the 60s called 'Mr. Wizard'.   For want of a better description, this might be the outdoor version of that.   We're tying hard and, regretfully, won't make any money but since I'm approaching 70 now, I will not be on television for many more years and want to leave something of a legacy for education.  Afterall, life is not always about making money.


----------



## RipperIII

O'Neill Williams said:


> O'Neill here...
> 
> What means the most to you as the viewer; adventure, outdoor education, encouragement and patterns for success, getting young folks outdoors with their family or pure entertainment?  I too, do not understand the 'reality' side of the programs as watching the host get up early and rub his eyes, eat breakfast, ride in the truck and giggle then celebrate with some goofy folks back at the lodge.  Being in the business like I am, I see the numbers of viewers and the shows on 'Outdoor Channel' are fading fast.  That's not good.  My own opinion is that ALL the outdoor shows should be well produced with an admirable message.
> 
> So, back to the question......take a moment and tell me what you and your family wants to watch.
> 
> O'



O'Neill,
I am 51 years old, I started hunting/fishing about 5 years ago, no mentor.
I personally enjoy shows with an educational bent.
Remember, kids aren't the only new hunters.
I do enjoy your shows involving kids, the way you encourage and emphasize the ethical side of hunting.
Slick production _IN CONTEXT_ with the action is good, special effects are not.

I know that product promotion is a huge part of the show, and I don't have a problem with that as long as the product is not only hyped, but explained i.e., what does it do? how is it used? why is it used? why do you use it?

Anytime you can have a knowledgeable guest who can clearly cover topics such as "hunting the wind", explaining topography features and why they should be hunted and when, food sources, habits etc. , etc. especially matters concerning the Southeast in particular, that is good for kids and adult newbies alike.
Good luck.
I listen each Saturday, you are part of my hunting ritual


----------



## NCHillbilly

O'Neill Williams said:


> O'Neill here...
> 
> What means the most to you as the viewer; adventure, outdoor education, encouragement and patterns for success, getting young folks outdoors with their family or pure entertainment?  I too, do not understand the 'reality' side of the programs as watching the host get up early and rub his eyes, eat breakfast, ride in the truck and giggle then celebrate with some goofy folks back at the lodge.  Being in the business like I am, I see the numbers of viewers and the shows on 'Outdoor Channel' are fading fast.  That's not good.  My own opinion is that ALL the outdoor shows should be well produced with an admirable message.
> 
> So, back to the question......take a moment and tell me what you and your family wants to watch.
> 
> O'



O'Neill, as I said earlier in the thread, yours and Tim Wells' shows are a couple of of the very few outdoor shows that I really enjoy watching. I guess the main reason is because it comes across as being real-not scripted , faked, and acted like most of the shows out there. Something I like to see is some variety- I get so tired of watching hunting shows where a couple guys are sitting in a shooting house on a deer farm looking at a dozen big bucks in the field in front of them grazing like cattle and complaining loudly in a normal tone of voice that none of their G2's are long enough or some such and the deer don't even pay them any attention, or the dude hitting a couple yelps on a turkey call and three or four big gobblers come out and strut all in front of him while he's turned around talking to the camera. Most shows are the same old thing over and over. Variety is good. I really enjoyed some of your off-the-wall stuff like the turtle-grabbling guy.  I've also always liked your segments where at the end of the show, you show people how to cook and eat some of the stuff you killed or caught. Somebody needs to point out to people that there is actually a whole, live, living, breathing deer under that set of antlers. Hunting is getting weird, it's like nothing but horns matters any more, and TV shows are largely to blame for it IMO. I would like to see a show where somebody actually demonstrates how to handle, clean, butcher, and process a deer instead of how to just shoot one. Too many people nowadays never even try to participate in that aspect of hunting-they shoot it and haul it to the processor.


----------



## O'Neill Williams

RipperIII said:


> O'Neill,
> I am 51 years old, I started hunting/fishing about 5 years ago, no mentor.
> I personally enjoy shows with an educational bent.
> Remember, kids aren't the only new hunters.
> I do enjoy your shows involving kids, the way you encourage and emphasize the ethical side of hunting.
> Slick production _IN CONTEXT_ with the action is good, special effects are not.
> 
> I know that product promotion is a huge part of the show, and I don't have a problem with that as long as the product is not only hyped, but explained i.e., what does it do? how is it used? why is it used? why do you use it?
> 
> Anytime you can have a knowledgeable guest who can clearly cover topics such as "hunting the wind", explaining topography features and why they should be hunted and when, food sources, habits etc. , etc. especially matters concerning the Southeast in particular, that is good for kids and adult newbies alike.
> Good luck.
> I listen each Saturday, you are part of my hunting ritual



Ripper,

Thank you for that response and input.  What you describe is what we attempt to do weekly on TV, however, I often think we're too close to it and cannot keep that focus over the course of several days of hunting.  Fishing is a different story and is more easily kept within your present message boundaries without being repetitive as you fish for Bass, then Bream, then Stripers, all in different ways at different times of the year.   Hunting is much more resistant to a wider variety of instruction being that you hunt ALMOST always the same or similar way the same time of the year in the same terrain, etc.

Please telephone the radio program one Saturday at least just to say hello.

O'


----------



## T.P.

O'neill, listen to you this past Saturday morning. Very good and entertaining show as always....but dang you come on early.


----------



## O'Neill Williams

In response to NCHilbilly, dressing out at deer is not allowed on TV by the networks.   Wish it were, but it won't in the near future.

Shot a new episode with Milton Crabapple 'grabblin' for turtles.  It'll air next year.

O'


----------



## J Gilbert

O'Neill Williams said:


> In response to NCHilbilly, dressing out at deer is not allowed on TV by the networks.   Wish it were, but it won't in the near future.
> 
> Shot a new episode with Milton Crabapple 'grabblin' for turtles.  It'll air next year.
> 
> O'



Mr. Williams, I'm looking forward to this episode, I'm good friends with Carson, I know the Bell's were excited for you to film there


----------



## O'Neill Williams

If you guys will tell me please, what is it that you don't care about seeing on outdoor television's hunting episodes that is frequented on the shows now?  Is it the reality shows and what they show, the breakfasts, the travelin or is it Tiffany?  It's Tiffany isn't it?  OK, I'll give here a call if Gail will let me.

Yea, sure.

O'


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I don't mind SOME around the camp stuff. However the back filming and staged scenes are getting to me. It is as if the producers think that we are stupid. Today on "driven" with pat and nichole she was hunting in a deer stand with a camera man over her right shoulder. They hunting scene was an entire segment and they bounced between REPEATED footage of the deer and a ground level shot of her up in the deer stand looking thrugh her binos. Funny thing was the camera man over her shoulder was never in. Those shots. Then she "acted" as if she catches sight of the deer, which was in an open field, in one of the camera on the ground looking up her in the stand minus the camera man. Realtree outdoors and knight and hale are famous for the shot of the hunter from out in front when he is getting ready for a shot. Drop Zone Outdoors jump scenes and angles around so much it will give you a head ache. The guys from wild game nation just act silly. Then there's the cookie cutter approach. 1st hunter in street clothes with a big symbol or logo behind them talking about the hunt. 2nd a few minutes of things like walking in, putting on their scent clothing, or spraying down with their favorite scent kille. 3rd guy in street clothes in front of logo talking again. 4th scenes from the stand including up close shot of the bow logo, or broadhead. 5th guy/logo. 6th the only segment that matters, the actual field footage and harvest. Then there is ther recovery where they act as if they just found the animal but if they had just looked over by the camera man it would have been a very easy track job because camera men seem to have a nack for being right next o the animal before th hunter finds it. Oh and camera men seem to know right where a stalk will take place and be way out in front of a hunter as he sneeks towards a animal. Id use the camera man for cover! Do not treat your customers like idiots,


----------



## Y.T.

For me, outdoor television is for education first and entertainment by nature of the programming.  That order/perspective is important for me.  

When I am learning I am enjoying.  

Solo hunters are always fun to watch as they are capturing more of their approach and their mindset/perspective for the hunt itself.

-Yours truly


----------



## T.P.

BIGRNYRS said:


> I don't mind SOME around the camp stuff. However the back filming and staged scenes are getting to me. It is as if the producers think that we are stupid. Today on "driven" with pat and nichole she was hunting in a deer stand with a camera man over her right shoulder. They hunting scene was an entire segment and they bounced between REPEATED footage of the deer and a ground level shot of her up in the deer stand looking thrugh her binos. Funny thing was the camera man over her shoulder was never in. Those shots. Then she "acted" as if she catches sight of the deer, which was in an open field, in one of the camera on the ground looking up her in the stand minus the camera man. Realtree outdoors and knight and hale are famous for the shot of the hunter from out in front when he is getting ready for a shot. Drop Zone Outdoors jump scenes and angles around so much it will give you a head ache. The guys from wild game nation just act silly. Then there's the cookie cutter approach. 1st hunter in street clothes with a big symbol or logo behind them talking about the hunt. 2nd a few minutes of things like walking in, putting on their scent clothing, or spraying down with their favorite scent kille. 3rd guy in street clothes in front of logo talking again. 4th scenes from the stand including up close shot of the bow logo, or broadhead. 5th guy/logo. 6th the only segment that matters, the actual field footage and harvest. Then there is ther recovery where they act as if they just found the animal but if they had just looked over by the camera man it would have been a very easy track job because camera men seem to have a nack for being right next o the animal before th hunter finds it. Oh and camera men seem to know right where a stalk will take place and be way out in front of a hunter as he sneeks towards a animal. Id use the camera man for cover! Do not treat your customers like idiots,



Good post, my sentiments to a "T".


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Mental note: O'neil has more than one sc,reen name. 
Tifanny is great until she opens her mouth. That exagerated mid-west draw kinda grates on me. 
As far as O'Niel Outdoors, one of the coolest things I ever saw is when you shot a bison with the "super rifle". It was either a smokeless powder muzzle loader or took a huge lod of black powder. Either way when you shot the bison it fell flat. Only time I have ever seen a bison drop at the shot.


----------



## T.P.

Hehehe... You caught that too...


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I will have to say this about the O'neil Outdoors show. One thing I appreciat is that in most case O will have an expert along and will ask questions. I know O knows the answer but it is for the benefit of the audiance. I like to learn or see plenty of harvest. Primos makes as good of a show as anybody. No filler, just hunting. Tim wells is gret. And my hero and outdoor idol, Cameron Hanes.


----------



## Son

I'll have to agree, some aren't worth watching, it's all about products. But that's what pays their wages. Often wondered if hunting one of those game farms would be boring? Gotta give em credit, some of those performing in the videos, are pretty good at it. For some reason, I just can't for the love of me, think that two guys in a tree with camera equipment would work where I hunt. Well, maybe sometimes, but not often. Darn batteries might go dead in the camera before what they call a "Shooter'' shows up. lol


----------



## nadams

I like deer thugs .... good info, but yea y'all are right I tend to watch whatever is on.... thhat show he's talkin about where they are dropped off in alaska for a month sounds awesome!


----------



## tween_the_banks

BIGRNYRS, I feel ya. 
Give me a real show.
It doesn't take Einstein to know you're really not drawing back on a buck. 
I swear guys, I was watching a show the other night and something just didn't look right. I was trying to figure it out when my wife looked up from "angry birds" and said, "Wait, that tree isn't even real. Wait, that entire background is fake!"
Now fellas, I'm not sure if she was right, but man it sure appeared to be a man posing in a "tree" with a wobbling fake tree top next to him, all in front of a green screen. I was speechless.

And O'Neil, ya better spread the word throughout your line of work...people are getting tired of alot of these jokers diluting these traditions.


----------



## crsdos

couldn't agree more, seems like all of the shows are just sponsor magnets with no meat.


----------



## O'Neill Williams

BIGRNYRS said:


> Mental note: O'neil has more than one sc,reen name.
> Tifanny is great until she opens her mouth. That exagerated mid-west draw kinda grates on me.
> As far as O'Niel Outdoors, one of the coolest things I ever saw is when you shot a bison with the "super rifle". It was either a smokeless powder muzzle loader or took a huge lod of black powder. Either way when you shot the bison it fell flat. Only time I have ever seen a bison drop at the shot.





Gail was on my computer so I had to use my daughter's work computer and didn't notice that she has an automatic sign on after clicking on the forum as I do with mine.  Yea, it's LAW1967.  Those are her initials and the year of her birth.  Anyway there you are guys, I wasn't trying to sneak anything in on you. I appreciate the input as to the subject matter of the hunting shows.  About Tiffany and many of the other shows, my budget won't allow any $500,000 buses to travel around.


----------



## GRIV

Sargent said:


> Not renewed for a second season (as of yet).
> 
> I think it was actually taken out of the rotation early and is now being used as filler.
> 
> When it was first announced, I was all excited.  Then I realized that the average Travel Channel viewer doesn't hunt.  The guy was a little over the top, but he was genuine.
> 
> 
> These are the problems I have with hunting shows:
> 1) Most of them are bragging grounds.  "Look at the exciting hunt I am going on.  Too bad you can't go on one like me".
> 
> 2) Too much of an amateur nature.  Monotone is not a good speaking style when you are trying to convey a message.  Voice inflection keeps a viewer's attention.  Also, I am as southern as anyone and I have a fairly pronounced southern accent. However, if you are going to host a show, learn how to talk so as to not seem like you have a mouth full of marbles. You can pull off "twang" without having to subtitle your dialogue.
> 
> 3) Heavy metal/metal rap doesn't blend well with deer hunting.  One is serene and lets you get close to nature, the other is loud and obnoxious.  Regardless of what you think, it doesn't make you look "tough".
> 
> 4) Hunting isn't a spectator sport.  Hunting is one of those things that takes a week to learn and a lifetime to master.  Your show is absolutely worthless to me if I can't take a new lesson/skill/thought away from it.
> 
> 5) There aren't many shows that act as an "ambassador" for our sport. To the contrary, many do their best to reinforce the negative stereotypes we have.
> 
> 6) Catch phrases are stupid.
> 
> 7) A complete lack of humility.  A lot of these guys act like they are the most important person in the world.  Like the heavy metal comment, this doesn't blend well with the average hunter's attitude.



I second this totally. If you are going to make a hunting show, READ THIS LIST or don't bother.


----------



## big charles

I've read almost all opinions on these so called Hunting Shows and their Host. Although I prefer Primos; I haven't heard anyone say or comment on Hunters Specialties. Does any watch the show?


----------



## tournament fisher

*Spook nation*

now that is my most favorite show ever. i like spook spann.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

O'Neill,

We all have made bad shots in our life.  Let he who hasn't gut shot a deer cast the first stone.  But what I can't stand is seeing people take risky, or poor percentage shots, hitting the deer in the paunch with 5 inches of penetration, and then bragging about what a great shot you just made.  I watched one show where the host shot 3 deer, all three were poor shots (back paunch), and had very poor penetration.  He shot one from a ground blind at about 15 yards, hit him in the stomach, plain to see on TV about 20 inches of arrow sticking out of the deer as he ran away.  The host proceeded to brag about what a great shot he'd made and the great penetration he got from XXX brand broadhead.  Made me sick.

The other thing like someone else said is too many "let's back off and come back in the morning when we have some day light."  What the matter?  Scared the makeup's going to run?  Get out there and find your deer.  Give him 5 hours to expire if you need too, but get out there.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

One of the good ones on right now "In pursuit with Greg Miller"


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Does Greg Ritz get on anybody elses nerves? Jut checkin.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Does Greg Ritz get on anybody elses nerves? Jut checkin.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Good and bad list for 2012
1st the good
Primos Truth (as usual)
Headhunters (I like Troy)
In pursuit with Greg and Jake (very educational)
Beyond the Hunt (Julie Krueter need I say more)
Archers Choice
Eastmans bowhunting journal

the bad
Drop Zone
Driven with pat and Nichol
wild game nation
Trophy Quest
Mathews TV with Dave Mathews
Solo Hunter
what ever that show is with the Brunson's John and Gina


----------



## NugeForPres

I like the simple shows....

Roger Raglin...I got to meet him a couple of weeks ago while I was out in Oklahoma..super guy.

Southern Woods and Water...nothing like watching good old boys keepin it real.

And of course..Uncle Ted...enough said.


----------



## NugeForPres

Sorry....was in a hurry but omitted O'Neill Outside...my DVR stays set for that one!


----------



## Big Doe Down

I watched Driven this morning for the first time and it was so bad I actually found it funny. Nicole passed up a buck that was clearly at least a 5 y/o mature deer because his rack weren't quite up to her standards and then on the next hunt here comes a 3 y/o buck with the same size or smaller rack and she immediately decides she wants to kill it and when it gets in close enough she can't draw her bow back! She struggled trying to get it for a couple minutes but never even got close. I thought that was hilarious. I mean have you shot your own bow before or not??


----------



## MCNASTY

I despise any hunt that's already staged and set for the Hunter to get there . I would not go to any mid west state to hunt with an outfitter just because I want to kill a big buck. If the guys offered a self scouted hunt you find the sign and hunt the deer that's what I'd be after. What has a hunter done when they get a call come hunt this deer sit in this  stand we have 100 pics make the shot. That's trash and it's not hunting.


----------



## Gold Tip Hunter

Not one person mentioned anything good/bad about Jim Schockey. His show The Professionals is a good program. If for nothing else you never know what he's going to be  hunting. He ain't sitting on no field of rape in some box. He's Whitetails one day and Dall sheep the next.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I forgot a few good and bad. I do like Uncle Ted and Jim Shockey. If I see Nichole shake her hair again I'm going to scream!!


----------



## dixiecutter

the shows are pitiful canned hunts. bear in a bucket. now to texas in a fence. now to ohio to a penraised deer in a beanfield, then back to bears in a barrel. waddel seems cool and i happen to know t-bone is a serious archer/tech/ 3d shooter who (i guess) caught a good break. but most of those guys are people i woukdnt want to spend a day hunting with. i cant stand the yankee talking ones and i also cant stand jackie bushman or bill jordan. there's alternatives out there on the web. "bayou bucks" "huntology" "whitetail adrenaline" are some of the best ive seen. if yall know some others share them.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2

GA DAWG said:


> Id like to hunt some of the places they hunt. Really how much hunting info can you cram into a 30 min show anyhow? I record em all myself.  That way I can fast forward through all the bull crap.



once I went on a outffited hunt in ill. a Tv show witch will be name less, all the guilds where all over them string to get them a deer and I bet they didn't even pay anything. they were seeing ten bucks a day and by the end of the week they had missed four bucks and wounded two!I paid 3500.00 that took me two years to save for and I seen five deer all week on a 35 acre farm.I later got envolved with a Tv show witch would be name less help with FILMING and with other things that they where doing spending all my time off from work helping even things like them calling me to come get them out of the woods when they were stuck or broke down with not even paying for some gas money! I would watch them take others on hunts but I would never see these people around to do the dirty jobs. I would beg to go on at least one hunt! aways had someone else to take and.while i was helping them i found out lots of shows hunt in pens or outfitters!  so I don't care for outffiters or Tv shows!


----------



## firemanny

Is anyone into major league bowhunter. I really enjoy that show


----------



## headhunter 07

BIGRNYRS said:


> Stan Potts is one of my favorites! I love Stan Potts! It was hard to mention everybody. Yeah, anybody who has killed 4 deer over 200" free range can back it up. I like Tim Wells on Relentless Pursuit too. He shot a grizzly in the face for goodness sake!
> I do not know about Bill hunting in a fence. Back years ago I really like Dan Fitzgerald videos. It was just a bunch of killing. You'd see 30 bow kills on one video.
> I'm like you, I watch what's on and try to pick the good, but shows like Drop Zone TV are almost unwatchable. Not The View bad, but still.
> You know I never thought about it but a lot of the shows are produced just lik other "reallity" shows, ugh.


hate to break it to ya but 90% of tim wells shows are filmed in a high fence...


----------



## MCNASTY

firemanny said:


> Is anyone into major league bowhunter. I really enjoy that show



One of the better shows to me because their trying to explain  " how to get him killed " and shows how it is done, not  just talking about how to get it done with a bunch of mock scrapes and commerdeer


----------



## oldenred

I don't know about everyone else but I really like when they get kids on the shows. Those are some of my favorites! Wish all these big names would do more of that!


----------



## smitty

Yes like the hunting magazines, I was called to renew one of  mine and told the guy I should be paid to read through all the advertisents.The fellow laughed and said so true ,the better shows is all about a $ and fake as ever !! My good friend at this outfitter and that one yeah yeah yeah !!!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter

I don't mind some of the reality stuff. Showing some of the around camp stuff is cool, I mean who hasn't pulled or had pranks pulled on them in deer camp before. It's part of the fun atmosphere that makes the whole experience, but it should be a SHORT part of the show. Maybe even part of a blooper/gag reel during the credits. They shouldn't spend more time in camp then they do on the stand. To me I'd love to see more information/education stuff in the shows. I'd like to see some pre-hunt type activity such as scouting, set ups, and such. As a relative novice compared to many on here, I'd love to see some stuff on TV that I read about on here or in magazines that I don't see everyday on my own in the woods. There are some things that people who grew up their whole lives hunting with KNOWLEDGEABLE hunters take for granted that some that either are self taught or had less than stellar teachers wouldn't know or recognize if they ran head first into it. It would be nice to have some shows teach what to do in non cookie cutter situations. 

It would also be nice to have more variety in the subject matters them selves. I know white tail deer and green bait fish, sorry I mean bass, have the majority of the market today, but it would be nice to see other stuff. Stuff like small game, bear hunting that is realistic (seems like every show is either a bear in a tub or 2 mi spot and stalk in Canada) how about a still hunt in the Ga mtns? I'd love to see fishing shows have more catfish and striper episodes. Seems every fishing show is the same 15 episodes of catching the same greenfish over and over and 1 token stripe or cat episode. 

As for what I've seen some people knock the hosts over getting too excited over every kill, I'm sorry but not everyone is some stoic Spock with no emotion. I'd hope these people do this not only for the job but because they love it. A successful hunt is a successful hunt wither it is a yearling doe for the freezer or an old booner buck. They day I no longer get excited over any success is the day all my gear goes to the yard sale. I'd hope they feel the same way.


----------



## 270bowman

Most of the shows are a joke.  I like Hallowed Ground, Heartland Bowhunter, Southern Woods and Water (like to see the local guys get their shine) and The Meat Eater being my favorite.  Steven Rinella hunts mostly public land on his own, only a few episodes I've seen were guided, and he dresses, skins, and cooks his game right there in the field.  Great show in my opinion.


----------



## bpryor

i dont watch huntin shows to learn. if i wanna learn i sit in a stand and watch. i watch em to see big deer. bone collector is probly my favorite, cause it shows some guys who grew up doin the real thing and caught a break.and they are fun to watch. and tiffany lakosky's looks make everything better.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

Even though I don't shoot a PSE or use rage broadheads I really enjoy Biologic wildlife obsession. The drury boys kinda changed the intro to the show and the layout some what and to me it's not as good of a show as in previous years. Biologic Wildlife obsession and Southern woods and water are the only shows I have set to record on my DVR.


----------



## nathancombs

Backland Experiences has good stuff. Alot of emphasis put on taking care of the meat, the work begins after the hunt. MeatEater is one of my favorites as well. Just my $0.02


----------



## Nastytater

I personally like watching Don & Kandi Kisky. Both of them seem more about the hunt and less about the promotions. And Heath Painter is another guy that I also like to watch.


----------

